# Eramaa - Stone Age RP Server



## MetroFox2 (Dec 15, 2018)

So I thought I might give this a go, having not found many stone age RP servers.

So yeah, this is a server dedicated to RP in a stone age world.

I'm new to creating RPs myself, so you may have to bare with me while things get going. Many rules may change to help keep the RP running smoother.

So, the general idea I had:
This server will be focused on your character and their survival as well as that of the tribe. Well... In the beginning there will be no tribe. I want this to be very dynamic, I want people to start vulnerable so that they might come together to survive. I want members to come together and make their tribe their own, their name, their camp that develops over time. I want them to hunt for their food and supplies. I want them to make their tools and the clothes on their backs.

This will mean that there is a preference for more detailed RP. Take time to write-out stuff and be patient while others reply. Not that short replies aren't allowed, they may be necessary.

Sadly, I will be excluding anthro preyfolk, due to the lore of the world this is set. Sorry guys but, hey, at least you  don't have to worry about being eaten now.

And like I said, things may change. I feel the idea I've put forth is rather ambitions for someone with no GMing experience. But hey, that's part of the fun I guess.

Please message me on the forums for a link. I may post a public link later on.

I really hope this idea takes off, and that the community around this might grow close. And if you don't, I, as the mighty foxxo overlord, will rain death and destruction upon you!

Oh, and I'm gonna limit it to eight members for now, just for testing purposes. Get things straight, you know.

Hope this wasn't too rambling. Looking forward to this, really hope it works.

Questions can be asked below. I'm sure I've forgotten vital stuff.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 17, 2018)

Hippity hoppity your bump is my property.

I wouldn't worry about lack of GM experience, especially since the general rule is to be fair yet ensure players have fun, then again it's prob easier in DnD since nat 20s show up whereas in RP, not as much.

Either way wouldn't mind checking out the server assuming there's space.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 17, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Hippity hoppity your bump is my property.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about lack of GM experience, especially since the general rule is to be fair yet ensure players have fun, then again it's prob easier in DnD since nat 20s show up whereas in RP, not as much.
> 
> Either way wouldn't mind checking out the server assuming there's space.



Of course! I’ll message you over a link. Thanks for the interest


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bonus bump for people not necessarily in the same timezone!


----------



## Seph (Dec 18, 2018)

Oi.


----------



## Simo (Dec 18, 2018)

I'll take a peek. My alternate fursona is a Fossa who lives quite primitively and is ferocious, bossy and sometimes a tad derpy 

And in a very detailed RPs he held an arrogant fox captive who had come to explore his island. Now he has a sassy hyena he's been tussling with! No weapons...just teeth and claws but he can build and make a few things and knows how to make fire.

And so I'd certainly like to have a look.


----------



## Compeepip (Dec 19, 2018)

This sounds like a really neat idea. Id love to give it a go. :3


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Alright, slots full for now. I will see how it goes with this many people and, at a later date, add slots. Don't worry if you haven't got in, I've made sure to note your names so you have first dibs on new slots.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 24, 2018)

One free spot has opened up and, potentially two more depending on if people with priority decide to join.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 24, 2018)

Yeah, so join or else this yeen gets it! @ConorHyena


----------



## PercyD (Dec 27, 2018)

=u= I'm down for a prehistoric thing~.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 31, 2018)

Bump, seeing as it's been a bit. Two slots still available.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 1, 2019)

Join now and watch a kobold in heat do a lewd to someone.
Who? Find out now!


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 1, 2019)

If there's space, I'd be up for joining. Got an itch for this setting I'd like to scratch a little more.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 1, 2019)

Alright, one more spot still up! Grab it while it's... Lukewarm!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 1, 2019)

It's still hot! >u</


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 7, 2019)

Another bump, one slot still open.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bump, two spaces open.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 19, 2019)

Where do i sign up?


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 20, 2019)

This still open ? The stone age sounds really nice for me and I wanna give it a try


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 20, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> This still open ? The stone age sounds really nice for me and I wanna give it a try


Word of warning. No magic, no technology, no drama or politics. And no bullying others or lewds in a sfw area


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 20, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Word of warning. No magic, no technology, no drama or politics. And no bullying others or lewds in a sfw area


All good for me. I don't do magic or tech, either. I prefer the sort of "tooth-and-nail" style, anyway.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 20, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> All good for me. I don't do magic or tech, either. I prefer the sort of "tooth-and-nail" style, anyway.


If metro doesn't see it, I'll send him a message you wanna sign up


----------



## Linkin Spark (Jan 20, 2019)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> If metro doesn't see it, I'll send him a message you wanna sign up


Look forward to it


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 21, 2019)

Linkin Spark said:


> Look forward to it



I'd be more than happy for you to join. Just woke-up so, I'll send an invite now.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Jan 21, 2019)

Shit is this still open?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 30, 2019)

Bump!

Good news everyone! The server has been extended with a new region: Kuomaa. This raises our capacity by another 8, and thus we now have 8 freshly baked slots ready and waiting.

Mind, I will be sleeping soon so, don't be disappointed if I don't verify you immediately. And if you are worried about that, get on here ASAP! Or wait. Up to you really.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 31, 2019)

Morning bump


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 31, 2019)

Ayo


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Bomp


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 1, 2019)

Uh oh! You freakin' moron! You just got
*BONKED!!!*


Tag your friends to totally BONK! Them!​


----------



## MetroFox2 (Feb 2, 2019)

5 slots still available in the new region, now's the time to join if you want to be in on the ground floor of it.


----------

